
Bailing Out Wall Street Won't Save Main Street - yamil
http://www.counterpunch.org/adler09262008.html
======
walsteveb
The website is full of anti-semite propaganda (the article isn't). If you
can't identify it - you are poorly informed. Modern anti-semitism is very
subtle and masqued as a form liberalism (which is too bad).

(not to mention it's a poorly written article)

------
walsteveb
The source of this article is full of Anti-semite drivel.

~~~
jhancock
The article has no anti-semite anything. I don't know anything about the
authors. But the article itself has sound logic and is well written.

~~~
Prrometheus
To me, it sounded pitifully uninformed, like the author was a Marxist who once
read a summary of Keynes.

